
Rose Rocket (YC S16) eliminates paperwork and data entry for trucking companies - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/rose-rocket/
======
jdhein
Hi I'm Justin the PM and (part time dev) on Rose Rocket. I'm hanging around if
anyone has any questions.

